#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Indonesian Bureaucracy Schools face

## kingwilly

Our school ordered some text books from overseas for the start of the new year (as we always do!). This year we had 220kgs of books sent from Australia from a supplier. After the books had been sent the Indonesian customs made a new regulation, any parcels arriving that weighed more than 100kgs would be liable for a special tax. The official price was 20 million rupiah (about $2000) plus it would take 2 or 3 months to organise.

The school realised it would be cheaper and quicker (8 days) to send the entire parcel _back_ to Australia, repack the books into 3 separate parcels and return them to Indonesia.... crazy.

A few days later customs said 'NO!'  we have already stamped the arrival of the package, it cannot leave Indonesia now......

Fortunately for us, the supplier has resent the entire shipment at their cost (properly packed) and I guess we'll leave the original shipment in the customs yard......

mind you I wont hold my breathe either......

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Thai customs officials are a bunch of kunts too.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Thai customs officials are a bunch of kunts too.


I've had the pleasure of dealings with them on several occasions (I collect sports memorabilia that is sent here).

I particularly enjoy how they estimate the duty for items despite not knowing what the fock they are.

----------


## Spin

> any parcels arriving that weighed more than 100kgs


Of course in sensible developed countries there probably would be no such tax applicable to educational materials. I wonder if those customs guys have any kids of their own?

----------


## blackgang

^, Pobly not,, and their mothers never had any that lived past birth either. :cmn:

----------

